

Yahoo's journey through the dotcom bubble - paulkbennetts
http://paulbennetts.co/yahoos-journey-through-the-dotcom-bubble/

======
kindlez
Good stuff, incredible how little competition there was back then!

------
paulkbennetts
Thanks appreciate it!

